# Dan Hardy Tribute Video



## TrainerRich (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey everyone. I made a Dan Hardy highlights tribute video for youtube and I thought you guys might enjoy it. Let me know what you think.

qHAu7W7QOo4


----------



## jasicajhon (Apr 9, 2013)

TrainerRich said:


> Hey everyone. I made a Dan Hardy highlights tribute video for youtube and I thought you guys might enjoy it. Let me know what you think.
> 
> qHAu7W7QOo4


I am a great fan of Dan Hardy and have lots of his fighting videos in my personal collection.

Thanks for sharing Dan's tribute video with everyone. Do share more videos please. but youtube is blocked in pakistan pls share the direct link in Dan Hardy videos


----------

